# Post your F4:13's.



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Let's see some pictures of this beauty.


----------



## PineNut (Jun 5, 2005)

Well here is a shot - not the best I could take but it was a rush ....

Very happy with it ..... oh and the date is obviously wrong ......


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*My Pinarello F4:13...*

Hey there:

Here you go - here's mine & I am enjoying it!

EasyRider47


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*a desperate case*

Easyrider,

I always thought that I am a serious case of bike addiction. I own a steel Scapin, a Look 481 sl, a Derosa king, a Prince, a Colnago Extreme C. And I do not ride more than 4500 km per year. Should I try to buy another bike, my wife would most likely divorce.

Having seen some of your recent posts, I feel better. I believe that you are a desperate case. Are all those Colnago c40 and Pinarellos yours?


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*you are right. its is good to own many bikes if you can*

I totally share all your points. My situation is very similar to yours in all respects, even if I am a bit younger and my kids (7 and 9) can only join me for 10 km rides max.

I can add another few reasons why there is nothing bad in owning so many bikes (until personal finance conditions leave room for that):

1. by purchasing bikes you help the economy. This is particularly true in your case. You are a strong contributor to the Italian PIL. Since I am Italian and leave in Italy, this is good.

2. to purchase and own bikes improve the qualty of your life in a cheaper way than other less healthy alternatives (sport cars, drugs, games, girls...)

3. even assuming that the desire to purchase and own many bikes is some form of psycological problem, it would be more costly to try and cure this problem looking for professional help, than simply to sedate yourself buying another bike.

4. should you decide not to buy another bike when you would like to do it, you would feel worse, and the others would not have any benefit either, unless you were to give away in charity the cost of the bike (which frankly speaking, I would not do). 

Enyoy your bikes.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Dove sei Meccio??

Ciao,

Stefano


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*sono a Milano*

Ciao Stefano,

io sono a Milano, ma le bici sono sul Lago di Garda. Le uso solo nel week end. Quindi, solo 4500 km all'anno.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Io abito a Verona!*

Ciao,

Pinarello, Richard Sachs, Cannondale, Chesini here....others in USA!


----------

